# Anyway to have Plants vs Zombies HD on CM9?



## rexian (Oct 15, 2011)

From the market? I can see many of the Gameloft games there and download as well after fixing with Rohan 1.1 but not PvZ.

was anyone able to buy it? an old version works it seems but I am looking for the HD version. Thanks.


----------



## jbird5047 (Aug 26, 2011)

I found the kindle fire hd version apk online and it worked well enough.


----------



## rexian (Oct 15, 2011)

Hmm, I only see the v1 at Amazon App Store and it doesn't mention "kindle fire hd". Is it because Kindle Fire has a different resolution (1024x600) than TP? Would changing dpi setting help?


----------



## rexian (Oct 15, 2011)

O ok, thanks. The resized games don't look that good as ICS tries to scale it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Please don't discuss pirating apps or anything else here please.


----------

